# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Extremely sharp pain in forehead?

## Reason

Yesterday I woke up with a small amount of blood on my shirt and pillow, aparently I had a bloody nose while sleeping. Didn't think too much of it, I have never had a bloody nose in my life but it has been dry lately.

Then, I went up to our local mountains yesterday and on the way down while driving, all of a sudden I felt like someone rammed a needle into my forehead...

It is an incredibly sharp and intense pain that centers right around my area of my eyebrow above my left eye. I almost had to pull over on the freeway but managed to get home.

Last year I went to palm springs and there was a tram that takes you up to the top of a mountain from the desert floor and on the way down I had a similar pain that scared the $#@! out of me. Same thing, instant onset of localized extreme pain, I went to the ER in palm springs and had my head scanned and the dr. said that I had a pocket of sinus pressure that was aggravated by the elevation change.

Now, that scan and pain meds that I got during the palm springs incident ended up costing me about 1500 dollars...

Hence why I have not gone to urgent care last night or today yet....

I have been taking decongestant pills and vicodin to numb the pain but it was very hard to sleep last night and it is still there as of this morning.

Any thoughts? I really don't want to spend 1k for a scan to be told that I have another pocket of sinus pressure...

The pain is incredible... even with the vicodin...

Another possible factor is stress...

The only close family member that I have had die in my life, died last week and I have been under a ton of stress from work and other areas as well.

I have never in my life had a problem with grinding my teeth but for the last week I have been waking up with pain in my jaw and teeth and my g/f says that she can hear me grinding/clenching my jaw when asleep.

The big issue right now is the head pain, I need to do something about this ASAP!

----------


## YumYum

How old are you? I wouldn't take any chances; I'd get the scan. It may not be that serious, but why risk it? I know a guy who was 42 and in good health. He was taking Tums for what he thought was acid reflex. He didn't know he was having heart attacks and his heart grenaded. I don't want to be an alarmist, but trying to save a thousand bucks isn't worth risking your life.

Rub some peppermint oil on your forehead and on the area that hurts. The stuff is amazing for headaches.

When I have allergy attacks, sinus pain is absolutely unbearable. Did the doctor give you a time frame of when you should start getting some relief?

----------


## Reason

> How old are you? I wouldn't take any chances; I'd get the scan. It may not be that serious, but why risk it? I know a guy who was 42 and in good health. He was taking Tums for what he thought was acid reflex. He didn't know he was having heart attacks and his heart grenaded. I don't want to be an alarmist, but trying to save a thousand bucks isn't worth risking your life.
> 
> Rub some peppermint oil on your forehead and on the area that hurts. The stuff is amazing for headaches.
> 
> When I have allergy attacks, sinus pain is absolutely unbearable. Did the doctor give you a time frame of when you should start getting some relief?


I am 23. Yeah, I understand the "go just to be safe" logic because that is why I went the first time in palm springs but now that I have done that before and wasted that much money it's hard to do it again...

Last time it took a good 12 hours before it started to taper off, it's been about that long this time but it isn't tapering off yet... I think I am going to see if my dr can give me some prescription that might deal with the possible sinus pressure (assuming that's even the problem) without ordering a pricey scan.

----------


## squarepusher

i think its psychological from the stress you are under, but psychological problems can manifest into physical ones.  your fortune cookie says try to resolve the issue thats causing your problems.

----------


## MelissaWV

From the incidents you've described, there are issues with elevation that seem to trigger this.  That can interact with your sinuses and case some nasty distress.

Others have given you good advice; I'd listen to it.  Try to do something relaxing for yourself today, something simple that you enjoy and which likely won't lead to thinking of the pain of someone passing away, or focusing on the physical discomfort.  If you're still having issues, bite the bullet and see a doctor, please.  Medical bills can also be negotiated, and don't have to be paid on the spot.

I will add that a lot of places now sell guards for teeth so you don't grind them into one another while you sleep.  Stop in at your local pharmacy and consider buying one.  If they don't have it, ask who might.  Grinding your teeth can lead to all kinds of nasty issues down the line, not the least of which is actually cracking an already-weak tooth.  THAT is expensive to fix.

----------


## sratiug

Are you drinking at least a gallon of water a day and getting plenty of salt and potassium and magnesium?  Sinus problems and asthma are caused by chronic dehydration.  Most people live their lives in a dehydrated state.  Water is the number 1 nutrient needed in the human body.  The body forces water to the lungs, sinuses and the brain at all cost.

You need to lose the sinus pills they will only dehydrate you more.  Your nose bled because the blood vessel walls have had all available water removed leaving them fragile.  This is how dehydration causes hardening of the arteries since the holes must be patched with fat.  

I have a short book from F. Batmanghelidj, M.D that explains how chronic dehydration leads to chronic diseases such as asthm, diabetes, heart disease and many others, and how this chronic dehydration is programmed into us from the time we are babies drinking dehydrating baby formula.  Here is his website. 

http://www.watercure.com/index.html

I had the pain you described on a plane once, the last time I was on a plane, and it will likely remain the last time I was on a plane.  Thank God mine quit when we descended.  I was certainly very dehydrated at the time.  Unless you drink a lot of water and get enough salt and potassium you will be dehydrated.

I like to think of how much water a man sized plant would need to walk around in the summer heat.  And how water runs off of dry dirt.  You will not cure a dehydrated state by pouring a lot of water on the dirt all at once, it takes days and weeks of constant supply to end the body's hoarding of water for vital functions and to reprogram your thirst sensation after it is adapted to drought conditions.

----------


## brandon

I don't mean this offensively, but maybe you should try researching it on the internet somewhere besides a political forum? Like a forum for people with bad headaches?

----------


## Reason

> I don't mean this offensively, but maybe you should try researching it on the internet somewhere besides a political forum? Like a forum for people with bad headaches?


lol, I have, and I am going in to the dr. later today, I just like hearing lots of opinions so I can gain as much info and alternative insight as I can

----------


## heavenlyboy34

OP-since you grind your teeth at night, you might want to try a "dentist's mouthguard".  I grind my teeth too, and the mouthguard seems to fix the problem.

----------


## Matt Collins

Go get a doctor's opinion. Don't take medical advice from the Internet.

----------


## sratiug

> Go get a doctor's opinion. Don't take medical advice from the Internet.


Don't be silly Matt.  He is following the doctor's previous advice, and it is advice that will only cause more dehydration and pain.  Both the pain medication and the decongenstant will cause further dehydration and damage.  

This from probably the world's foremost expert on water usage in the human body, who happens to be a medical doctor.

http://www.watercure.com/udc2.html



> Drug companies manufacture a class of chemicals that are strong antihistamines. Histamine is a brain chemical whose action the drug industry is determined to block when there is pain. Most strong pain medications are antihistamines. There are many kinds produced by different companies. One variety is called Tagamet. It is now a non-prescription drug that you can buy off the shelf.
> 
> I set out to research why histamine is the target when pain medications are used.
> 
> I discovered that histamine is a vital chemical messenger in the brain. Histamine has a most important function not written about in medical textbooks. It is in charge of water intake and drought management in the body. It is less active when the body is fully hydrated, and becomes increasingly active when the body becomes dehydrated. This was the connection I was looking for. In short, histamine produces pain when an area in the body is suffering from drought!


So the best anti-histamine and pain reliever is water with sufficient salt. 




> Deception and Human Suffering! Here is the story that should dispel any myths about drug companies being on the side of consumers! In the autumn of 1988 I was invited to speak at the Gastroenterology Society meeting held at the Armed Forces Hospital in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia -- a hospital and a country that lack nothing money can buy. I was introduced to the local representative of a major drug company that manufactures one of these special pain medications. He did not know me or the topic of my presentation.
> 
> He was curious. Here I was in Saudi Arabia, from America, addressing a medical gathering.
> 
> He asked me, "Do you use our product?" I answered, "No, I do not."
> 
> He asked, "Are you using the product of our competitor?" I said, "No, I do not use the product of your competitor either."
> 
> With much surprise he asked, "Then, what do you use to treat your patients?" I told him, "I use water."
> ...

----------


## MelissaWV

> Go get a doctor's opinion. Don't take medical advice from the Internet.


Paradoxically, if he goes to a doctor he will now be taking advice from the internet.  Of course, most of the people before you already suggested seeing a doctor

----------


## Reason

went to the doctor, he of course wanted to scan my head but I have a 1500$ deductable plan and would end up paying about 1,000 so I said I want to hold off on that for now, he gave me

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-2053...e=Epidrin+Oral

we shall see...

I am drinking lots of water, relaxing, and breathing steam.

He also gave me some flonase nasal spray but said it can take up to a week...

bleh

----------


## Anti Federalist

Reason posted yesterday, hope he's OK.

The symptoms could indicate a number of bad things.

----------


## Meatwasp

Reason come back and let us know how you are.
I was taking Motrin and aspirin for arthritis and I got two massive nose bleeds and they rushed me to emergency. Now I just take Tylenol that doesn't cause thinning of the blood.
The doctor told me the first sign of nose bleed to spray sinis  spray up your nose and hold both sides shut.

----------


## Danke

> I am drinking lots of water, relaxing, and breathing steam.
> 
> He also gave me some flonase nasal spray but said it can take up to a week...
> 
> bleh


Don't rule out a sinus infection if it persists.  May need antibiotics.

----------


## Reason

The 

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-2053...e=Epidrin+Oral

worked very well for numbing the pain

I woke up with no pain and haven't taken any more meds since waking up and it looks like the pain is completely gone!

----------


## Meatwasp

> The 
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-2053...e=Epidrin+Oral
> 
> worked very well for numbing the pain
> 
> I woke up with no pain and haven't taken any more meds since waking up and it looks like the pain is completely gone!


Good. Stay well.

----------


## Reason

Yeah, hopefully it stays gone...

I will be avoiding any elevation changes for the near future...

----------


## M House

I grind the snot outta my teeth, thought I was the only one. Do those mouth guards really help that much? My dad got one and he stopped using it when he got a bad mouth ulcer. I just deal with it lol. Only thing I've noticed is I do have some grind marks on my teeth. However, the dentist never said anything or suggested it. They are usually fairly surprised by the dental hygiene. Never had a cavity, didn't have my wisdom teeth removed when I was supposed to. And well everything's fine but they still want those teeth dammit hahaha. They keep telling me they'll rot and be all terrible eventually. But yeah supposed to get them out 8 years ago...

----------


## johnrocks

> I am 23. Yeah, I understand the "go just to be safe" logic because that is why I went the first time in palm springs but now that I have done that before and wasted that much money it's hard to do it again...
> 
> Last time it took a good 12 hours before it started to taper off, it's been about that long this time but it isn't tapering off yet... I think I am going to see if my dr can give me some prescription that might deal with the possible sinus pressure (assuming that's even the problem) without ordering a pricey scan.


Years ago I knew a young man about your age to drop dead from a brain aneurysm, don't risk your life at any age.  Best of luck to you.

----------


## RCA

> How old are you? I wouldn't take any chances; I'd get the scan. It may not be that serious, but why risk it? I know a guy who was 42 and in good health. He was taking Tums for what he thought was acid reflex. He didn't know he was having heart attacks and his heart grenaded. I don't want to be an alarmist, but trying to save a thousand bucks isn't worth risking your life.
> 
> Rub some peppermint oil on your forehead and on the area that hurts. The stuff is amazing for headaches.
> 
> When I have allergy attacks, sinus pain is absolutely unbearable. Did the doctor give you a time frame of when you should start getting some relief?


Your friend must have had some health issues for that to happen.

----------


## M House

Okay there's alot of medical BS here. Doctor's are just as retarded so don't feel bad. Yer brain does not feel pain. It more less is just an interpretation of conditions in and around certain places of yer body and nerves. Anything that's not connected to yer spine or a facial nerve really doesn't get "felt". However the stuff in and around the brain can hurt because these are connected to a typical signal path and plugged properly into yer melon. An aneurism or quite a few other brain injuries are not detectable to you. If you've hit the snot outta yer head, you should go get it checked out. Even if it doesn't hurt. Unfortunately modern medicine is one humungous fail with or without Obama.

----------


## YumYum

> Your friend must have had some health issues for that to happen.


He had a weak spot in his aorta, and it created a "balloon" which gave him discomfort, and then blew up. An early MRI would have detected it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Just sounds like dry sinuses to me. 

YouTube - It's not a Toomah!

----------

